# Petition for Short Ugly and Brown to cut his hair



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown cut it already wtf


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

@Lorsss @Kingkellz @her accidentally posted in the looksmaxing section please move


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 17, 2020)

Mogs me to mumbai in that pic.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Mogs me to mumbai in that pic.


Indeed, take the Short Ugly and Brown pill


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2020)

persian mogger, who lately only scream about his race.


----------



## FootLongDong (Aug 17, 2020)

I think it’s not that bad


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 17, 2020)

dont try
I begged him to cut his hair
he wont


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown cut it already wtf


Odd feeling


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 595612
> dont try
> I begged him to cut his hair
> he wont


What's his reasoning?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> What's his reasoning?


he told his parents he wont cut his hair if they wont let him get bimax


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> he told his parents he wont cut his hair if they wont let him get bimax


The master negotiator


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> he told his parents he wont cut his hair if they wont let him get bimax


Is he sikh ???


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Is he sikh ???


Don't recall there being any Persian Sikhs


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> he told his parents he wont cut his hair if they wont let him get bimax


ded serious?


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 17, 2020)

he actually looks quite decent wtf, i thought he was a complete abomination with a gandy tier eye area all along tbh


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Don't recall there being any Persian Sikhs





iran sikh - Google Search


He is probably Sikh jfl . Why would he tell his parents that he’s gonna not cut his hair then


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 595612
> dont try
> I begged him to cut his hair
> he wont


Looks like a hobo rat holy fuck would not let my little brother around 
@Short Ugly and Brown explain yourself.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> iran sikh - Google Search
> 
> 
> He is probably Sikh jfl . Why would he tell his parents that he’s gonna not cut his hair then


60 families lmao, why hasn't the radical Islamist government converted them yet?


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 17, 2020)

*We need a petition for him to see a psychiatrist bro wtf... he has elliot rodgers syndrome judging by his sad, pain filled posts*


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *We need a petition for him to see a psychiatrist bro wtf... he has elliot rodgers syndrome*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> 60 families lmao, why hasn't the radical Islamist government converted them yet?


U can’t force people to convert ??????


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

Is this really him ???? Where’s his godly downswung medial canthus ??? Oh wait , he’s actually just a squinting angle frauding faggot with a neutral canthal tilt

Still looks good here though ngl


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U can’t force people to convert ??????


Mughals did that to a lot of Hindus and Afghan invaders tried as well but were defeated by the Sikh empire. Iran is a rogue state that has been under control by radical Islamists since the 80s and literally beheads women for not wearing hijabs in public. I find it difficult to believe that they would let a small minority practice another religion.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Is this really him ???? Where’s his godly downswung medial canthus ??? Oh wait , he’s actually just a squinting angle frauding faggot with a neutral canthal tilt
> 
> Still looks good here though ngl
> 
> View attachment 595643






this is literally the most expressionless picture I have of my face and its the most recent pic of my laptop

how is this frauding

its just that when u take a picture from 50 feet away with a shitty camera its a little hard to tell what someones eye shape looks like to the smallest details


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 595684
> this is literally the most expressionless picture I have of my face and its the most recent pic of my laptop
> 
> how is this frauding
> ...


Cut your hair and chew gum bro, your lower third is too narrow,


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Cut your hair and chew gum bro, your lower third is too narrow,


Im growing out my hair and refusing to wear any new clothes until my parents get me bimax


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 595684
> this is literally the most expressionless picture I have of my face and its the most recent pic of my laptop
> 
> how is this frauding
> ...


Facts tbh


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Facts tbh


so u believe me now?




Your browser is not able to display this video.




heres me in motion with blinking too


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so u believe me now?
> View attachment 595719
> 
> heres me in motion with blinking too


Bro, your only failos are long midface and narrow recessed jaw, thats it.......................................................................................And hair obviously.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 595684
> this is literally the most expressionless picture I have of my face and its the most recent pic of my laptop
> 
> how is this frauding
> ...


mogger


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Bro, your only failos are long midface and narrow recessed jaw, thats it.......................................................................................And hair obviously.


what do u rate my eye area/10?

try to ignore the rest of my extremely ugly face which failos it


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what do u rate my eye area/10?
> 
> try to ignore the rest of my extremely ugly face which failos it


7/10


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> 7/10


   

what is my face overall?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what is my face overall?


5/10


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so u believe me now?
> View attachment 595719
> 
> heres me in motion with blinking too


I cannot understand how "SHE" didnt hang out with u when u had shorther hair.
You could be very masculine if you run beard game too. Minox that lower third!


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

Hal Rosi said:


> I cannot understand how "SHE" didnt hang out with u when u had shorther hair.
> You could be very masculine if you run beard game too. Minox that lower third!


race pill is the hardest pill to swallow man


----------



## farlg (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what is my oneitiss/10
> 
> race pill is the hardest pill to swallow man


honestly you mog her with short hair


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

farlg said:


> honestly you mog her with short hair


----------



## farlg (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>


obv but had you been nt you could've probably had her


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

farlg said:


> obv but had you been nt you could've probably had her


if u were a white woman like her you would NOT want to fuck some middle eastern dude either


----------



## maxlooks (Aug 17, 2020)

Proof that no pfl is too big. Pfl > everything


----------



## farlg (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> if u were a white woman you would NOT want to fuck some middle eastern dude either


probably not lol


----------



## Lars (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown do people find your colored contacts obvious irl?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> he told his parents he wont cut his hair if they wont let him get bimax


HAHAHAHA


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> if u were a white woman like her you would NOT want to fuck some middle eastern dude either


you easily could have gotten her if you weren't a giga autist

you are literally "white" enough for most women, even white women

most people only care about race when it comes to what their kids would look like, a child between you and faith would come out looking white so there is no doubt in my mind that race had no factor towards her rejecting you


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you easily could have gotten her if you weren't a giga autist
> 
> you are literally "white" enough for most women, even white women
> 
> most people only care about race when it comes to what their kids would look like, a child between you and faith would come out looking white so there is no doubt in my mind that race had no factor towards her rejecting you


I bet her and most other woman would suicide before even thinking about having a kid with me

women hate ugly men, hate ethnic men, and especially hate ugly ethnic men


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I bet she and most other woman would suicide before even thinking about having a kid with me
> 
> women hate ugly men, hate ethnic men, and especially hate ugly ethnic men


keep coping with your self fulfilling doomer prophecies


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> keep coping with your self fulfilling doomer prophecies


bro I've been telling u I'm trying my best to work with insurance to approve my jaw surgery

give me a break, a 40,000 USD surgery which breaks open half your skull is a big deal


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I bet her and most other woman would suicide before even thinking about having a kid with me
> 
> women hate ugly men, hate ethnic men, and especially hate ugly ethnic men


cope

this is so much shit your blaming on your race when it’s obviously your awkward personality


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro I've been telling u I'm trying my best to work with insurance to approve my jaw surgery
> 
> give me a break, a 40,000 USD surgery which breaks open half your skull is a big deal


well, I hope you change your mindset after the surgery


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> cope
> 
> this is so much shit your blaming on your race when it’s obviously your awkward personality





sytyl said:


> well, I hope you change your mindset after the surgery


He is lost

Ive already tried to help him just give up


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 17, 2020)

He’s mentally ill he could fuck a jb from yubo rn if he cut his hair there’s no saving some of you aspies with bdd no surgery will help


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> He’s mentally ill he could fuck a jb from yubo rn if he cut his hair there’s no saving some of you aspies with bdd no surgery will help


True 
they need brain transplant


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> iran sikh - Google Search
> 
> 
> He is probably Sikh jfl . Why would he tell his parents that he’s gonna not cut his hair then


he's an iranian jew


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> cope
> 
> this is so much shit your blaming on your race when it’s obviously your awkward personality





Jagged0 said:


> He’s mentally ill he could fuck a jb from yubo rn if he cut his hair there’s no saving some of you aspies with bdd no surgery will help


yeah bro women wake up at 5am to take a guy who loves her to court to get a restraining order on him just because he has "a bad personality"

its totally not because
1)his bone structure and ethnicity are extremely unattractive
2)his looks and race are so bad that dating him would be social suicide
3)by getting the restraining order it would be sending out the message that she only wants hot white boys and not some 4/10 Persian guy with a shit jaw and overall shit face


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah bro women wake up at 5am to take a guy who loves her to court to get a restraining order on him just because he has "a bad personality"
> 
> its totally not because
> 1)his bone structure and ethnicity are extremely unattractive
> ...


Bro im lebanese but girls have been interested in me according to u no girl should like me


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah bro women wake up at 5am to take a guy who loves her to court to get a restraining order on him just because he has "a bad personality"
> 
> its totally not because
> 1)his bone structure and ethnicity are extremely unattractive
> ...


you’re a creep that’s why

you fucking humped, jizzed, and shat on a pillow with your oneitis face glued onto it

ofc she’s gonna file a goddamn restraining order

you could’ve chewed and gymmaxed for a better jaw but no you blame it on race

you could’ve tried to become more NT but no you blame it on race

you could’ve asked her out instead of a fucking a pillow with her picture glued onto it with elmer’s glue but no you blame it on race

you could’ve softmaxxed and actually looked visually appealing but no you blame it on race


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> 7/10


*His eyes are like almost perfect*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you’re a creep that’s why
> 
> you fucking humped, jizzed, and shat on a pillow with your oneitis face glued onto it
> 
> ...


*Don't listen to him @Short Ugly and Brown every white chad I know does all of that and they slay*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you’re a creep that’s why
> 
> you fucking humped, jizzed, and shat on a pillow with your oneitis face glued onto it
> 
> ...


bro you LITERALLY just said in the other post that I didn't get her bc of my "bad personality"

now you are saying its because I didn't "gymmaxx and chew gum for a wider jaw"

do you understand that doing those things changes your looks and have nothing to do with personality?






I did ask her out and I tried talking to her in school a few times

all she did was ignore me or cut off the discussion or walk away 

and you will say its because I didn't say the right thing

Bro, when will you understand that my extremely U G L Y face and undesirable race play a HUGE factor in why she did everything she did

If I had a 7/10 face and was white, none of this would have happened, and thats the truth, you just want to give me comforting lies because u feel bad for me


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you’re a creep that’s why
> 
> you fucking humped, jizzed, and shat on a pillow with your oneitis face glued onto it
> 
> ...


*Couldn’t have said it better my self . All he does is ignore advice and just cries like the little girl she is .*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro you LITERALLY just said in the other post that I didn't get her bc of my "bad personality"
> 
> now you are saying its because I didn't "gymmaxx and chew gum for a wider jaw"
> 
> ...


*Is that why your friend Bryan or whatever, who you mogged to oblivion, was able to talk to her easily?*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Is that why your friend Bryan or whatever, who you mogged to oblivion, was able to talk to her easily?*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> he has a better jaw than me and asians are more appealing to white woman than middle eastern guys are
> 
> I've seen white girls date asians and say "I wanna eurasian hapa baby"


*Dn read, stop being such a fucking idiot.*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dn read, stop being such a fucking idiot.*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> the only times he talked to her, he was telling on me (and was simping for her)


*Dude, nothing I say will get you to change so what's the point, but you are severely mentally ill. Looksmax FUCKED you up more than you already were.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> he has a better jaw than me and asians are more appealing to white woman than middle eastern guys are
> 
> I've seen white girls date asians and say "I wanna eurasian/hapa baby"
> 
> also the only times he talked to her he was lying/snitching on me


Total bullshit 

asians have 0 smv while middle easterns dont


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dude, nothing I say will get you to change so what's the point, but you are severely mentally ill. Looksmax FUCKED you up more than you already were.*


He should have never discovered this psl bullshit from the start


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> he has a better jaw than me and asians are more appealing to white woman than middle eastern guys are







Your browser is not able to display this video.


























ghairatet kujaast?


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> He should have never discovered this psl bullshit from the start


*Sad story that reigns true for many*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dude, nothing I say will get you to change so what's the point, but you are severely mentally ill. Looksmax FUCKED you up more than you already were.*


Love u bro . U keep it real


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you easily could have gotten her if you weren't a giga autist
> 
> you are literally "white" enough for most women, even white women
> 
> most people only care about race when it comes to what their kids would look like, a child between you and faith would come out looking white so there is no doubt in my mind that race had no factor towards her rejecting you


Is that why blacks smv mog arab, Latino and light Indian men ?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Couldn’t have said it better my self . All he does is ignore advice and just cries like the little girl she is .*


thank you brother

i really do love you sometimes (no homosexual)


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> thank you brother
> 
> i really do love you sometimes (no homosexual)


What about me


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Man @Short Ugly and Brown is actually good looking. He should lift weights tho.
I guess smv of arabs is extremely low in USA


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> What about me


totally bro we're chill too


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro literally EVERY DAY when I was at that school all the guys would call me terrorist or dirty arab or muhammad (AND IM NOT EVEN ARAB IM PERSIAN)
> 
> and even one time the white guy that sat next to her made fun of me (I forgot what he said) and I saw her laughing with him at me


Bro can you explain to me why that shit has never happened to me despite me being ARAB and look more ethnic than you ? Legit dead ass why didnt this happen to me


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro literally EVERY DAY when I was at that school all the guys would call me terrorist or dirty arab or muhammad (AND IM NOT EVEN ARAB IM PERSIAN)
> 
> and even one time the white guy that sat next to her made fun of me (I forgot what he said) and I saw her laughing with him at me


*Guess what? Same shit happened to me in middle school. I got over it and now I've realized how subhuman those guys were. I mog most of them to death now and have zero care over what they said to me.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Guess what? Same shit happened to me in middle school. I got over it and now I've realized how subhuman those guys were. I mog most of them to death now and have zero care over what they said to me.*


Exactly everyone has been roasted for some shit You gotta look forward not in the past


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro literally EVERY DAY when I was at that school all the guys would call me terrorist or dirty arab or muhammad (AND IM NOT EVEN ARAB IM PERSIAN)
> 
> and even one time the white guy that sat next to her made fun of me (I forgot what he said) and I saw her laughing with him at me
> 
> why can't u accept that my face and race are why she rejected me???


By ur logic since I’m Pakistani it’s utterly over for me and I’ll never find a women . Yet I slay on tinder and have a gf ?????? . *please just stop being pathetic and actually improve urself . Ur just acting like a girl 24/7 crying to ur parents *


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> By ur logic since I’m Pakistani it’s utterly over for me and I’ll never find a women . Yet I slay on tinder and have a gf ?????? . *please just stop being pathetic and actually improve urself . Ur just acting like a girl 24/7 crying to ur parents *


They attack him because they know he wont do shit or say anything back


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> read my last message in this thread (#75)
> 
> I live in an 82% white christian suburb, a pretty racist area
> 
> its different when u literally can't even get a date just because of your face and race


*Dude when you had good hair and were lean, you were about the same psl as me. You are me if I had not as good jaw but with god tier eye area. It isn't your looks or race.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> read my last message in this thread (#75)
> 
> I live in an 82% white christian suburb, a pretty racist area
> 
> its different when u literally can't even get a date just because of your face and race


*Please bro get out of this site 

you are mentally fucked like we all are but you are worse than us

get out of this forum, go get your surgeries, you can even get girls now and im not saying that to make yourself better

Go to the gym, and next time someone calls you bomber either hit him or say some shit back 

please bro just get of the looksmaxing shit. this was never made for you in the first place*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

tfw you get mogged by short ugly and brown
😩


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dude when you had good hair and were lean, you were about the same psl as me. You are me if I had not as good jaw but with god tier eye area. It isn't your looks or race.*


I even showed that good pic to girls and all said he’s cute jfl . He’s so retarded it’s not even funny . His personality kills him so fucking hard


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Is that why your friend Bryan or whatever, who you mogged to oblivion, was able to talk to her easily?*


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro you LITERALLY just said in the other post that I didn't get her bc of my "bad personality"
> 
> now you are saying its because I didn't "gymmaxx and chew gum for a wider jaw"
> 
> ...


i agree, you need to make some improvements and loomsax, but by no means, was she thinking in her head:

"oh, @Short Ugly and Brown is an ethnic so i can't date him"

imagine her reaction if this guy walked up to her and asked her out:





she's not gonna be like "damn he's good-looking but he's ethnic so nvm i can't be with him"

this race bullshit has fucked with your head so much it's deluding you

you definitely could improve your face (and personality a bit) to get better-looking girls but trust me, race is not what's holding you back


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> also Bryan is better looking than me feature wise
> 
> he has a better jaw and a better chin


*Bryan was 4 psl. You mogged him to death. trust me.*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> i agree, you need to make some improvements and loomsax, but by no means, was she thinking in her head:
> 
> "oh, @Short Ugly and Brown is an ethnic so i can't date him"
> 
> ...


Love u


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Bryan was 4 psl. You mogged him to death. trust me.*


Ngl u overate ugly guys


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ngl u overate ugly guys


*I don't remember him too well just that he wasn't gl at all and didn't mog Nate at all.*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Is that why blacks smv mog arab, Latino and light Indian men ?


casual sex =/= getting married and having kids

I'm already a proponent of the fact that a fit tall black guy who looks educated could sweep entire cities in the west. Seen it with my own eyes (close friend fits this black archetype and slays on tinder).


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

He actually was above average normie in this pic
with gymcelling could slay white girls
over for this mentalcel


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> casual sex =/= getting married and having kids
> 
> I'm already a proponent of the fact that a fit tall black guy who looks educated could sweep entire cities in the west. Seen it with my own eyes (close friend fits this black archetype and slays on tinder).


BBC Lives rent free on white women's mind


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> BBC Lives rent free on white women's mind


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro literally EVERY DAY when I was at that school all the guys would call me terrorist or dirty arab or muhammad (AND IM NOT EVEN ARAB IM PERSIAN)


explain why this has never happened to me

I was legitimately subhuman as fuck, ask @NordicIranian and @Sikkunt23 what I looked like in my younger teenage ages (aka the years in which bullying is rampant)


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Total bullshit
> 
> asians have 0 smv while middle easterns dont


Na asians have very low smv but higher than arabs and Indians due to bad stereotypes.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Na asians have very low smv but higher than arabs and Indians due to bad stereotypes.


Lmao dumbest shit ive heard


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> explain why this has never happened to me
> 
> I was legitimately subhuman as fuck, ask @NordicIranian and @Sikkunt23 what I looked like in my younger teenage ages (aka the years in which bullying is rampant)


I looked like shit in my teenage years but i was the bully lol
you just need to assert dominance unironically


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Na asians have very low smv but higher than arabs and Indians due to bad stereotypes.


*Dude you have zero idea what you're talking about. You are just an ethnic hater. Asian males literally aren't men. Go keep sucking yourself off for being white.*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Na asians have very low smv but higher than arabs and Indians due to bad stereotypes.


my experience in both canada and the US begs to differ


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> casual sex =/= getting married and having kids
> 
> I'm already a proponent of the fact that a fit tall black guy who looks educated could sweep entire cities in the west. Seen it with my own eyes (close friend fits this black archetype and slays on tinder).


Yea well faith wasn’t gonna marry Nate they were in high school 

I’m pretty sure she rejected him bcz of his race, hes a good looking guy so no other explanation, bitch wouldn’t even let Nate touch her fucking hair or kiss him for a grand


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> I looked like shit in my teenage years but i was the bully lol
> you just need to assert dominance unironically


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> explain why this has never happened to me
> 
> I was legitimately subhuman as fuck, ask @NordicIranian and @Sikkunt23 what I looked like in my younger teenage ages (aka the years in which bullying is rampant)


*For me in middle school, I got called terrorist everyday. It stopped after the 9th grade in high school.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea well faith wasn’t gonna marry Nate they were in high school
> 
> I’m pretty sure she rejected him bcz of his race, hes a good looking guy so no other explanation, bitch wouldn’t even let Nate touch her fucking hair or kiss him for a grand


Because he was creepy as fuck 

and im not a bluepilled cuck


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea well faith wasn’t gonna marry Nate they were in high school
> 
> I’m pretty sure she rejected him bcz of his race, hes a good looking guy so no other explanation, bitch wouldn’t even let Nate touch her fucking hair or kiss him for a grand


you are retarded and are trying to gaslight short ugly and brown rn


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

I watched all her tiktoks


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dude you have zero idea what you're talking about. You are just an ethnic hater. Asian males literally aren't men. Go keep sucking yourself off for being white.*


Man I’ve heard girls talk shit about Indian men, ive never heard them call Asians creeps or wierdos.
Almost every girl talk about creepy Indian guy in her DMs


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> I watched all her tiktoks


Name son


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Name son


kornelia.ski


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> kornelia.ski


Over


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Man I’ve heard girls talk shit about Indian men, ive never heard them call Asians creeps or wierdos.
> Almost every girl talk about creepy Indian guy in her DMs


*Nigga ain't nobody Indian here. Your stupid ass keeps grouping us MIDDLE EASTERNERS who basically PASS for WHITE with them. Think about what you say before posting the dumb shit you do.*


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro you LITERALLY just said in the other post that I didn't get her bc of my "bad personality"
> 
> now you are saying its because I didn't "gymmaxx and chew gum for a wider jaw"
> 
> ...


Bro u know that curry like @Sikkunt23 are slaying bcz ur persian ancestors raped them and gived them exotic pheno? so he’s slaying thanks to u be proud ur masterrace


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Because he was creepy as fuck
> 
> and im not a bluepilled cuck


Bro I’ve legit acted creepy by stalking a girl outside her class or stalking them in hallways and they thought it was cute 
Creepy = Indians 
And lots of normie whites think arabs = Indians


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bro I’ve legit acted creepy by stalking a girl outside her class or stalking them in hallways and they thought it was cute
> Creepy = Indians
> And lots of normie whites think arabs = Indians


No one thinks arabs are indians jfl
clearly you are basement rotter


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Nigga ain't nobody Indian here. Your stupid ass keeps grouping us MIDDLE EASTERNERS who basically PASS for WHITE with them. Think about what you say before posting the dumb shit you do.*


I know but that’s not what most people think 
Most Indians in Canada are Sikh and they’re pretty light skin


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Bro u know that curry like @Sikkunt23 are slaying bcz ur persian ancestors raped them and gived them exotic pheno? so he’s slaying thanks to u be proud ur masterrace


pashtuns aren't curry


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I know but that’s not what most people think
> Most Indians in Canada are Sikh and they’re pretty light skin


*Indians are different. You can always spot one tbh.*


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> No one thinks arabs are indians jfl
> clearly you are basement rotter


Are you serious ??? That’s what most people think lmao 

yo most sikhs in my school were called terrorist,most people think sikhs are Muslims


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Are you serious ??? That’s what most people think lmao
> 
> yo most sikhs in my school were called terrorist,most people think sikhs are Muslims


Bro if ur gonna troll atleast try do it properly


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah bro being middle eastern is a fucking sexual death sentence
> 
> bro even if I keep crying on here ill Never get a girlfriend just because of my face and race
> 
> ...


*Okay. We're done here. You are far too gone.*


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro if ur gonna troll atleast try do it properly


Have you seen sikhs ? They’re light like arabs and they’re considered creeps. 
fucking rednecks killed sikhs when they were mad at Muslims for 9/11


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> yo most sikhs in my school were called terrorist,most people think sikhs are Muslims


this part is true

I'd say half of middle easterners get grouped in with indians and the other half get grouped into their own category that overlaps with white depending on how they look/act


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Okay. We're done here. You are far too gone.*


nothing can save him at this point


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so u believe me now?
> View attachment 595719
> 
> heres me in motion with blinking too


 
bro why do u look so bloated


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I bet even her parents were repulsed that a 4/10 middle eastern guy was in love with their daughter


her parents are subhumans to produce a subhuman like her jfl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> pashtuns aren't curry


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Have you seen sikhs ? They’re light like arabs and they’re considered creeps.
> fucking rednecks killed sikhs when they were mad at Muslims for 9/11


I AM ARAB LEBANESE AND I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN CALLED INDIAN OR COMPARED TO ONE

I LOOK LEBANESE NOTHING ELSE

WHY R U SO DENSE


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> pashtuns aren't curry


curry+persian+central asian chink


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 597844


White passing Arab tbh


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 595612
> dont try
> I begged him to cut his hair
> he wont


He‘s so cute, holy fuck. Mogs knajjd to mars and back


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 597844


*Best gif in PSL history. I always make sure I watch this once a day.*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> curry+persian+central asian chink


?????????


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> curry+persian+central asian chink


I mog you


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I AM ARAB LEBANESE AND I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN CALLED INDIAN OR COMPARED TO ONE
> 
> I LOOK LEBANESE NOTHING ELSE
> 
> WHY R U SO DENSE


Some Lebanese look Greek/Sicilian 
But most people don’t know that 

just fucking go to bodybuilding.com and most users can’t tell difference between Indian and arabs.

Most Canadians and Americans think black hair and brown eyes = pajeet


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I mog you


No


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> No


@Sikkunt23 @Mohamad @NordicIranian do I mog this guy?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Some Lebanese look Greek/Sicilian
> But most people don’t know that
> 
> just fucking go to bodybuilding.com and most users can’t tell difference between Indian and arabs.
> ...







THIS IS PAJEET




THIS IS ARAB DO YOU FUCKING SEE THE DIFFERENCE YOU DUMB ASS FAGGOT


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> ?????????


🍛


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

@sytyl send a pic tbh ngl


----------



## Gosick (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 597852
> 
> THIS IS PAJEET
> View attachment 597856
> ...



If you ask any girl, most would assume their just both Indian srs.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @sytyl send a pic tbh ngl


gimme ur disc, not sharing my pics on this site


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gosick said:


> If you ask any girl, most would assume their just both Indian srs.


LMAO


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Gosick said:


> If you ask any girl, most would assume their just both Indian srs.


for those two examples yes



lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 597852
> 
> THIS IS PAJEET
> View attachment 597856
> ...


bad example lol


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Some Lebanese look Greek/Sicilian
> But most people don’t know that
> 
> just fucking go to bodybuilding.com and most users can’t tell difference between Indian and arabs.
> ...


Yes typical Pajeet yes


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> gimme ur disc, not sharing my pics on this site


Ight ill add u later


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Sikkunt23 @Mohamad @NordicIranian do I mog this guy?


*Judging by how insecure he seemed when he was repeatedly trying to tell me I'm coping when I said I am white passing, yes you mog.*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im gonna make sure I get a good career after medical school so I can get the highest paying job to betabuxx
> 
> no woman wants an ethnic guy  especially an ugly ethnic guy like myself


im done with this shit, im blocking you faggot


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im gonna make sure I get a good career after medical school so I can get the highest paying job to betabuxx


someone as mentally unstable as you won't pass med school interviews


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 597852
> 
> THIS IS PAJEET
> View attachment 597856
> ...


Nope , second guy is better looking tho 
Btw theyre both darker than most arabs and Indians I’ve seen irl 

can you tell difference between a German and a pole ? Korean or Chinese ?
@Golang is an arab in Canada and people think he’s an Indian 

I know some middle easterns look white but that’s different.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Nope , second guy is better looking tho
> Btw theyre both darker than most arabs and Indians I’ve seen irl
> 
> can you tell difference between a German and a pole ? Korean or Chinese ?
> ...


Most middle easterns look white you idiot


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 597852
> 
> THIS IS PAJEET
> View attachment 597856
> ...


Same poopskin


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Nope , second guy is better looking tho
> Btw theyre both darker than most arabs and Indians I’ve seen irl
> 
> can you tell difference between a German and a pole ? Korean or Chinese ?
> ...


refer to my point/generalization that people think half of middle easterners are basically indian and the other half overlapping with whites or falling into their own distinct categories to normies


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Same poopskin


They mog you the 35th dimension


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> They mog you the 35th dimension


Cope they have 0 matchs on tinder


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Yes typical Pajeet yes
> View attachment 597862
> View attachment 597863


Post him on American forums like bodybuilding and they’ll call him pajeet . Some guys were surprised how a pajeet (one of Jonas brothers ) got sophi turner 

most North Americans aren’t cultured


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Cope they have 0 matchs on tinder


Show ur tinder matches then


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Post him on American forums like bodybuilding and they’ll call him pajeet . Some guys were surprised how a pajeet (one of Jonas brothers ) got sophi turner
> 
> most North Americans aren’t cultured


U are indeed blind and retarded


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Show ur tinder matches then


I’m not major to have have a tinder account bro and my mom said be careful with adult apps


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 597852
> 
> THIS IS PAJEET
> View attachment 597856
> ...


These guys hardly look different, basically the same pheno.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I’m not major to have have a tinder account bro and my mom said be careful with adult apps


ahahahshahah


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U are indeed blind and retarded


Like most North Americans

No moron I know he’s not a pajeet but most normie North Americans are blind and retarded


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> These guys hardly look different, basically the same pheno.


Are you retarded

thesecond guy looks like typical white middle eastern

Kurds lebanese persians turks armenians they are all white with dark features


----------



## Gosick (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I'm just sitting on my bed and just its so amaazing
> 
> my quality of life would be 1000000x higher if I was a 7/10 white guy instead of a 4/10 middle eastern guy


Thats to be expected since your in a white country. Theirs nothing wrong with white women preferring their own race.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Like most North Americans
> 
> No moron I know he’s not a pajeet but most normie North Americans are blind and retarded


* You are ignoring content by this member. Show ignored content*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gosick said:


> Thats to be expected since your in a white country. Theirs nothing wrong with white women preferring their own race.


Finally something high iq and reasonable


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Are you retarded
> 
> thesecond guy looks like typical white middle eastern
> 
> Kurds lebanese persians turks armenians they are all white with dark features


Lol you're coping. The Indian guy unironically looks "whiter" due to thinner lips and better chin projection.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown weep





this match is literally about to expire, she is a relatively good looking white girl and I am not even going to bother messaging her back

u mad bro? I, as a middle eastern looking guy could probably creampie your oneitis if I set my mind to it while you sit in a corner jerking off


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Lol you're coping. The Indian guy unironically looks "whiter" due to thinner lips and better chin projection.


I dont see how that is relevant to what I said that most middle eastern are white with dark features


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown weep
> View attachment 597875
> 
> 
> ...


What app is this


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> What app is this


bumble, the foid has to message first


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont see how that is relevant to what I said that most middle eastern are white with dark features


Not most . Levantine arabs like Lebanese . Most arabs look Indian like gulf Arabs lol .


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I'm just sitting on my bed and just its so amaazing
> 
> my quality of life would be 1000000x higher if I was a 7/10 white guy instead of a 4/10 middle eastern guy


@Sikkunt23 said me in pm that he thanks god everyday that ur rapist ancestor gived him exotic looks


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont see how that is relevant to what I said that most middle eastern are white with dark features


Your example is shit, because the Indian guy has a similar pheno to your superior aryan caucasian levantine Arab, and arguable looks more European than him.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Not most . Levantine arabs like Lebanese . Most arabs look Indian like gulf Arabs lol .


I dont know every lebanese guy i know has tanned skin with dark hair dark eyes


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> @Sikkunt23 said me in pm that he thanks god everyday that ur rapist ancestor gived him exotic looks


Shit thread .


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Your example is shit, because the Indian guy has a similar pheno to your superior aryan caucasian levantine Arab, and arguable looks more European than him.


didnt read faggot


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont know every lebanese guy i know has tanned skin with dark hair dark eyes


Ur arguments are retarded . Most gulf Arabs are dark and look Indian . Most Levantine arabs like Lebanese look more white .


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Are you retarded
> 
> thesecond guy looks like typical white middle eastern
> 
> Kurds lebanese persians turks armenians they are all white with dark features


turks are not middle eastern, it’s a mix of anatolian, balkan, caucasian and central asian people


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Shit thread .


🤬🤬


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> didnt read faggot


You most certainly did read and can't refute.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> anatolian, balkan, caucasian


all 3 of these overlap heavily with middle easterners that aren't gulf arabs


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 🤬🤬


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown weep
> View attachment 597875
> 
> 
> ...


*Based*


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ur arguments are retarded . Most gulf Arabs are dark and look Indian . Most Levantine arabs like Lebanese look more white .


Does this Arab look indian to you tbh ???


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> all 3 of these overlap heavily with middle easterners that aren't gulf arabs


I’m turk with 0% middle eastern heritage


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ur arguments are retarded . Most gulf Arabs are dark and look Indian . Most Levantine arabs like Lebanese look more white .


Bro what are u talking about 

there is a clear distinction between looking Indian and Arab how do you not know this ?

yes i look more white but still you can tell im ethnic


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Does this Arab look indian to you tbh ???
> 
> 
> View attachment 597881


Looks like shit . Doesn’t matter


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I’m turk with 0% middle eastern heritage


you probably look like cenk uyghur jfl

your pheno is what matters


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> turks are not middle eastern, it’s a mix of anatolian, balkan, caucasian and central asian people


I dont care turks look like middle eastern and thats all it its about

do u think women say ”that guy is balkan anataloian” instead nah hes middle eastern

dumb ass


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you probably look like cenk uyghur jfl
> 
> your pheno is what matters


Cenk uyghur jflllllllll caged hard tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> turks are not middle eastern, it’s a mix of anatolian, balkan, caucasian and central asian people


Yea I’ve only met like couple of Turks but they didn’t look pajeet like arabs and one had blue eyes and other had light brown hair 

black hair and dark brown eyes = pajeet according to normies

@Sikkunt23 just wear dark brown contacts and see how different people treat you


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve only met like couple of Turks but they didn’t look pajeet like arabs and one had blue eyes and other had light brown hair
> 
> black hair and dark brown eyes = pajeet according to normies
> 
> @Sikkunt23 just wear dark brown contacts and see how different people treat you


Again I have black hair dark eyes and normies call me arab or either hispanic 

no one has ever called me indian


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro what are u talking about
> 
> there is a clear distinction between looking Indian and Arab how do you not know this ?
> 
> yes i look more white but still you can tell im ethnic


Post a picture of yourself rn if you’re so white passing tbh


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve only met like couple of Turks but they didn’t look pajeet like arabs and one had blue eyes and other had light brown hair
> 
> black hair and dark brown eyes = pajeet according to normies
> 
> @Sikkunt23 just wear dark brown contacts and see how different people treat you


Cope harder man .


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you probably look like cenk uyghur jfl
> 
> your pheno is what matters


I’m north pontid, my family migrated from EE, Caucasus


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Post a picture of yourself rn if you’re so white passing tbh


I dont have to prove shit to u, i have posted body pics where u can see my skin tone look at my avi


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve only met like couple of Turks but they didn’t look pajeet like arabs and one had blue eyes and other had light brown hair
> 
> black hair and dark brown eyes = pajeet according to normies
> 
> @Sikkunt23 just wear dark brown contacts and see how different people treat you


Typical Pajeet


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Cope harder man . Just cope harder. My first and second pic son tinder my eyes looked dark brown . Still 90th percentile in my country and have a gf . Cry more tbh


But you should try living with brown eyes for a few days and assess the difference.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> But you should try living with brown eyes for a few days and assess the difference.


No difference

my eyes would look better being light but i still get compliments about my eyes


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> But you should try living with brown eyes for a few days and assess the difference.


Why would I just randomly buy brown contacts ???? lol


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont have to prove shit to u, i have posted body pics where u can see my skin tone look at my avi


I can literally only see the back of your hand ?? And pheno is much more than just skintone jfl


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Why would I just randomly buy brown contacts ???? lol


To see the difference. It's experimental.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> I can literally only see the back of your hand ?? And pheno is much more than just skintone jfl


Wtf is ur point ?

i am ethnic with light skintone do u not understan


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> To see the difference. It's experimental.


Not doing it . Again my first and 2nd pics on tinder my eyes legit look dark brown .


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont care turks look like middle eastern and thats all it its about
> 
> do u think women say ”that guy is balkan anataloian” instead nah hes middle eastern
> 
> dumb ass


1/3 of turkey has Balkan/EE heritage what u say is cope it’s not because u have seen newone in the street that every Turks is middle eastern


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Cope harder man . Just cope harder. My first and second pic son tinder my eyes looked dark brown . Still 90th percentile in my country and have a gf . Cry more tbh


Lol you’re lucky you have light eyes otherwise your gf would’ve been a pajeeta

I don’t think you’re 90th percentile in Canada (unless you’re in ethnic Toronto) but not surprised you get laid. 

Come to west and hit clubs, you’ll see tall robust moggers everywhere unlike Toronto where ‘white people’ are Italian and Portuguese pajeets


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 1/3 of turkey has Balkan/EE heritage what u say is cope it’s not because u have seen newone in the street that every Turks is middle eastern


Turks look like kurds which look middle eastern


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Not doing it . Again my first and 2nd pics on tinder my eyes legit look dark brown .


But tinder doesn't equal real life. You don't have to but it would be interesting to see what happens irl.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 597882
> 
> yeah man I've already accepted ill never be a hot white guy like one of these guys above
> 
> ...


Dye your hair brown you’d look less ethnic


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

pajeets coping so hard on this thread brb


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve only met like couple of Turks but they didn’t look pajeet like arabs and one had blue eyes and other had light brown hair
> 
> black hair and dark brown eyes = pajeet according to normies
> 
> @Sikkunt23 just wear dark brown contacts and see how different people treat you


For exemple my auntie married a blondetall fatfuck with blue eyes and he’s turk but migrant from bosnia


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> But tinder doesn't equal real life. You don't have to but it would be interesting to see what happens irl.


Whats gonna happen then according to u


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Turks look like kurds which look middle eastern


There 80 milion people and it’s mutt central like usa


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown

I as a middle eastern looking person can get average to above average skinny white girls like this to at least be interested in conversing with me (I won't fully put you on suicide watch by telling you how easy it is to have sex with them):



thoughts??

I even have an ethnic name that I explain on first dates jfl

@Mohamad @Sikkunt23 @NordicIranian have all seen what I look like and can attest to me looking visibly non white

blasting dut as a teenager as well as browsing this shithole has fried your mind jfl


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Whats gonna happen then according to u


Possibly less attention from girls, some might think he's "Indian." Different treatment in general.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lol you’re lucky you have light eyes otherwise your gf would’ve been a pajeeta
> 
> I don’t think you’re 90th percentile in Canada (unless you’re in ethnic Toronto) but not surprised you get laid.
> 
> Come to west and hit clubs, you’ll see tall robust moggers everywhere unlike Toronto where ‘white people’ are Italian and Portuguese pajeets


I live in a majority white city . It’s all white rednecks . Cope harder for me . @sytyl knows . I can give proof of the video of me swiping too u cuck . Stop


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lol you’re lucky you have light eyes otherwise your gf would’ve been a pajeeta
> 
> I don’t think you’re 90th percentile in Canada (unless you’re in ethnic Toronto) but not surprised you get laid.
> 
> Come to west and hit clubs, you’ll see tall robust moggers everywhere unlike Toronto where ‘white people’ are Italian and Portuguese pajeets


ok


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown
> 
> I as a middle eastern looking person can get average to above average skinny white girls like this to at least be interested in conversing with me (I won't fully put you on suicide watch by telling you how easy it is to have sex with them):
> 
> ...


Yeah man ive had white girls interested in me and im visible ethnic 

inb4 tales from
The basement


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown
> 
> I as a middle eastern looking person can get average to above average skinny white girls like this to at least be interested in conversing with me (I won't fully put you on suicide watch by telling you how easy it is to have sex with them):
> 
> ...


Pm me I want to see what you look like


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> But tinder doesn't equal real life. You don't have to but it would be interesting to see what happens irl.


yes


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Pm me I want to see what you look like


pm me your disc


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U can verify on tinder. U can’t verify irl unless if u record it like a autist


Stfu I mog u


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U can verify on tinder. U can’t verify irl unless if u record it like a autist


You browse this site so you're already halfway there.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> You browse this site so you're already halfway there.


No


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown
> 
> I as a middle eastern looking person can get average to above average skinny white girls like this to at least be interested in conversing with me (I won't fully put you on suicide watch by telling you how easy it is to have sex with them):
> 
> ...


*@Short Ugly and Brown tbh he looks and acts way more middle eastern than me and you too. See how well he's doing? he doesn't even try either.*


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 17, 2020)

Ethnic sewage thread


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Stfu I mog u
> View attachment 597896


Looks good bhai


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Looks good bhai


Do u think I need lf1


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> I live in a majority white city . It’s all white rednecks . Cope harder for me . @sytyl knows . I can give proof of the video of me swiping too u cuck . Stop


Get a 4 psl nt white guy and see his results 
Girls in 2020 are sluts, anyone can get laid


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Get a 4 psl nt white guy and see his results
> Girls in 2020 are sluts, anyone can get laid


i already did faggot jfl . He got 5 matches in one day and 14 likes . Cry now


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

@Entschuldigung why are u 🤨ing me little slut


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@Short Ugly and Brown tbh he looks and acts way more middle eastern than me and you too. See how well he's doing? he doesn't even try either.*


???? he acts like a complete cuck

if he had any T he wouldn't have such a gigacucked mindset

I can literally envision him transitioning to becoming a tranny and sucking off fat old white men


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ???? he acts like a complete cuck
> 
> if he had any T he wouldn't have such a gigacucked mindset
> 
> I can literally envision him transitioning to becoming a tranny and sucking off fat old white men


*Your T levels have risen exponentially in the past 3 weeks*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ???? he acts like a complete cuck
> 
> if he had any T he wouldn't have such a gigacucked mindset
> 
> I can literally envision him transitioning to becoming a tranny and sucking off fat old white men


Fucking happens when you remove dht when you need it the most


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Your T levels have risen exponentially in the past 3 weeks*


yes he used to use anime avi


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> i already did faggot jfl . He got 5 matches in one day and 14 likes . Cry now


Not a 4 psl then 
even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections. I made a thread saying every girl is a slut

man most guys I know are very average but nt and get like 20-30 matches first day. It’s not a big deal, you’re another narcy


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Not a 4 psl then
> even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections. I made a thread saying every girl is a slut
> 
> man most guys I know are very average but nt and get like 20-30 matches first day. It’s not a big deal, you’re another narcy


U still didnt respond to me


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Not a 4 psl then
> even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections. I made a thread saying every girl is a slut
> 
> man most guys I know are very average but nt and get like 20-30 matches first day. It’s not a big deal, you’re another narcy


I literally showed u multiple stuff and u still keep coping . Leaving u on ignore now . Bye


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Not a 4 psl then
> even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections. I made a thread saying every girl is a slut
> 
> man most guys I know are very average but nt and get like 20-30 matches first day. It’s not a big deal, you’re another narcy


*I actually agree with this part*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *I actually agree with this part*


Brb making a thread with proofs to debunk


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Brb making a thread with proofs to debunk


*even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections.
That part is true.*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *even giga ethnics can get laid but gonna face more rejections.
> That part is true.*


Ahhhhhh makes sense son


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Ethnic sewage thread


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> U still didnt respond to me


Which reply ? This page is 7 pages


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Which reply ? This page is 7 pages


U said arabs looks like indians according to normies

But im arab and normie cucks think i look arab or latino

Ive never heard someone say I look indian


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Ive never heard someone say I look indian


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> U said arabs looks like indians according to normies
> 
> But im arab and normie cucks think i look arab or latino
> 
> Ive never heard someone say I look indian


You’re obviously very light arab 
I’m talking about brown arabs. Also depends where you live. Not many arabs where I live but lots of Pakistanis and people think pakis = arabs bcz of religion


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> You’re obviously very light arab
> I’m talking about brown arabs. Also depends where you live. Not many arabs where I live but lots of Pakistanis and people think pakis = arabs bcz of religion


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> You’re obviously very light arab
> I’m talking about brown arabs. Also depends where you live. Not many arabs where I live but lots of Pakistanis and people think pakis = arabs bcz of religion


Aight far enough i get u now


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bro I’ve legit acted creepy by stalking a girl outside her class or stalking them in hallways and they thought it was cute
> Creepy = Indians
> And lots of normie whites think arabs = Indians


did you fuck and jizz on a pillow with your oneitis face on it?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Brb making a thread with proofs to debunk


Proof that you get matches ? Every non deformed nt guy can 
That’s why I also think Red pill >>> blackpill


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

@Biggdink Most Arabs I know have ArabIncel pheno and people think they're Indian


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> did you fuck and jizz on a pillow with your oneitis face on it?


No that’s too much but I’ve heard she didn’t wanna talk to Nate even before that


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Proof that you get matches ? Every non deformed nt guy can
> That’s why I also think Red pill >>> blackpill


Not me , other scenarios . Ngl tho if u look visibly ethnic ( to girls) like Indian or chinese it’s over .


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

My avi don’t really like pesian jew.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Biggdink Most Arabs I know have ArabIncel pheno and people think they're Indian


What countries do u mean then

Like i said before kurds/turk/armenian lebanese are normally light middle easterns


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Biggdink Most Arabs I know have ArabIncel pheno and people think they're Indian


Honestly he looks very Indian, more than most arabs or even sikhs
Lots of arabs look like sikhs


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> No that’s too much but I’ve heard she didn’t wanna talk to Nate even before that


brother you've probably heard this from nate himself

he is a coping bastard and mixes up lies with his bullshit anecdotes to support his cope that his race is the only factor holding him back


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so u believe me now?
> View attachment 595719
> 
> heres me in motion with blinking too


why you look like toth?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Not me , other scenarios . Ngl tho if u look visibly ethnic ( to girls) like Indian or chinese it’s over .


I’ve even seen Asians with girls but obviously they face waay too many rejections 
I went to club with an asian guy and omg girls were brutal 

I’m just surprised that Nate approached 50 fucking girls and they all rejected him so obviously race and looks are very important in USA


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Indians are considered white in america


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown faggot listen up I will confess something

When I was at the young and impressionable age of 17 I used to think I had 0 chance with some cute girls, I thought they just wanted white chads.

There was this one girl who I'd sit across on the bus and crush on, I knew her name, she didn't even know I existed. I check her facebook a few years ago and see she is dating some bloated egyptian with bird pheno.

in short stop being a low t cuck inject t unironically


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> What countries do u mean then
> 
> Like i said before kurds/turk/armenian lebanese are normally light middle easterns


I know a Palestinian, Afghan (Pashtun), Lebanese, Saudi, Persian, and Iraqi off the top of my head. Only the lebanese doesn't look Indian but he's only half Lebanese half British. His Lebanese parent looks ambiguous meaning there are plenty of Indians that look like him but he does not look "Indian" in the eyes of normies and PSLers.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown faggot listen up I will confess something
> 
> When I was at the young and impressionable age of 17 I used to think I had 0 chance with some cute girls, I thought they just wanted white chads.
> 
> ...


*I'M STILL ANGRY OVER THAT NW3 BLAOTED CEL I SAW WITH THAT HOT GIRL TODAY*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> I know a Palestinian, Afghan (Pashtun), Lebanese, Saudi, Persian, and Iraqi off the top of my head. Only the lebanese doesn't look Indian but he's only half Lebanese half British. His Lebanese parent looks ambiguous meaning there are plenty of Indians that look like him but he does not look "Indian" in the eyes of normies and PSLers.


What you dont understand is that lebanese tend to look very similiar to some other middle eastern countries


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve even seen Asians with girls but obviously they face waay too many rejections
> I went to club with an asian guy and omg girls were brutal
> 
> I’m just surprised that Nate approached 50 fucking girls and they all rejected him so obviously race and looks are very important in USA


Ngl my theory is as follows 
As long as ur exotic / white passing / actually white . Ur pheno doesn’t matter .


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> What countries do u mean then
> 
> Like i said before kurds/turk/armenian lebanese are normally light middle easterns


my leb friend looks typical lebanese/arab, his brother looks indian, his other brother looks white

there's a wide range of looks and overlap

to give a really shitty generalization





in terms of looks

kys at anyone who doesn't understand basic venn diagrams to understand this pic


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> my leb friend looks typical lebanese/arab, his brother looks indian, his other brother looks white
> 
> there's a wide range of looks and overlap
> 
> ...


I understand bro but I admit saying indians look like arab do not make sense to me personally as most lebanese are white passing thats why

Same with other middle easterns i hanged around with like kurds and armenians


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *I'M STILL ANGRY OVER THAT NW3 BLAOTED CEL I SAW WITH THAT HOT GIRL TODAY*


I see it everyday


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I understand bro but I admit saying indians look like arab do not make sense to me personally as most lebanese are white passing thats why
> 
> Same with other middle easterns i hanged around with like kurds and armenians


arabs is a big word bro, the average gulf arab looks like an indian to normies and the average lebanese can look like anything from white to indian


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown faggot listen up I will confess something
> 
> When I was at the young and impressionable age of 17 I used to think I had 0 chance with some cute girls, I thought they just wanted white chads.
> 
> ...











Nadav Sofy: "The Pashtun are children of Yaaqov, our brothers and sisters"


As many of our readers know Israel Rising has always been at the cutting edge of social currents and events as they relate to Israel’s unfolding redemption. In recent years this has taken me and this site into the subject matter known collectively as the Lost Tribes of Israel. I for one have...




israelrising.com


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> arabs is a big word bro, the average gulf arab looks like an indian to normies and the average lebanese can look like anything from white to indian


Yeah every arab looks different ngl


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok can someone tell me why was Nate rejected by 50 girls ? He acted like a creep only around faith but what about 49 other chicks ? 
@Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ok can someone tell me why was Nate rejected by 50 girls ? He acted like a creep only around faith but what about 49 other chicks ?
> @Short Ugly and Brown


Is that true or is that one of his bullshit lies ?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ok can someone tell me why was Nate rejected by 50 girls ? He acted like a creep only around faith but what about 49 other chicks ?
> @Short Ugly and Brown








someone that looks like this cannot be rejected by 50 girls, especially the ones in that album unless he was extremely autistic

fuck man you're in canada/toronto too, you don't think this guy could do well here or in montreal??


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I understand bro but I admit saying indians look like arab do not make sense to me personally as most lebanese are white passing thats why
> 
> Same with other middle easterns i hanged around with like kurds and armenians


Lebanese on average looks very white passing tbh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese on average looks very white passing tbh
> View attachment 597929


I agree


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ok can someone tell me why was Nate rejected by 50 girls ? He acted like a creep only around faith but what about 49 other chicks ?
> @Short Ugly and Brown


you don't even know when he asked them: before faith or after

if after, it's so obvious that all bitches would find him a creep after a fucking a pillow


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese on average looks very white passing tbh
> View attachment 597929


Looks Indian ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Looks Indian ngl


Nigz said lebanese are very white passing, I just confirm with a pic of a lebanese religious icon.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 597928
> 
> 
> someone that looks like this cannot be rejected by 50 girls, especially the ones in that album unless he was extremely autistic
> ...


There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian 
But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> And lots of normie whites think *arabs = Indians*


Why can't retards understand this? Even the new generation of ARABIC women think so too jfl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian
> But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic


He’s known for his autism lol . Jfl if you think It’s race killing him


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

this discussion has been total shit, i regret arguing here


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian
> But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic


he is extremely autistic, probably can't speak properly and has giga autistic mannerisms

he doesn't need bimax, he needs NT therapy and severe beatings


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian
> But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic


there's your answer


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> Why can't retards understand this? Even the new generation of ARABIC women think so too jfl


Keep coping bitch no on ever called me indian but you subhumans cant understand that


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he is extremely autistic, probably can't speak properly and has giga autistic mannerisms
> 
> he doesn't need bimax, he needs NT therapy and severe beatings


Caged at severe beatings


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Lebanese religious icon with nerdic, as we can see they both look the same and white.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese religious icon with nerdic, as we can see they both look the same and white.
> View attachment 597939


Stop trolling jfl


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Caged at severe beatings


if he was my kid I would have beaten him and kicked him to the streets for such a beta as well as divorcing my wife/his mother because clearly the faggot genes did not come from me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese religious icon with nerdic, as we can see they both look the same and white.
> View attachment 597939


Imagine talking when ur a turk

your icon is fucking erdogan


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese religious icon with nerdic, as we can see they both look the same and white.
> View attachment 597939


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> from faittth 🥰 😍 🤤


Over for this guy


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> from faittth 🥰 😍 🤤


ok, getting dommed by a girl like this is based I respect you on this


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> if he was my kid I would have beaten him and kicked him to the streets for such a beta as well as divorcing my wife/his mother because clearly the faggot genes did not come from me


Spat my water tbh . That was very funny. Bro have u been injecting T lately ?????


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> from faittth 🥰 😍 🤤


As u can see @Biggdink its clearly his race that’s the issue . TOTALLY not his autism and social troubles


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Imagine talking when ur a turk
> 
> your icon is fucking erdogan


Better than a pornstar, imagine that actually 500000 pajeets are fapping to vids of a Lebanese slut being pounded and erdobitch can suck my cock


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> ...


Looks like Indian jordan barret


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> View attachment 597941
> ...


Looks white-passing like every arab


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Better than a pornstar, imagine that actually 500000 pajeets are fapping to vids of a Lebanese slut being pounded and erdobitch can suck my cock


Didnt read
Slit ur wrists subhuman turkroach


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian
> But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> id say about 15-16 of the girls I asked out out of the 51 told me straight to my face when I was approaching that they only date white guys/only date white boys/etc
> 
> I haven't asked out anyone for over 8 months and counting, I had asked out 50 before her and I haven't asked anyone out after her


Tales from nates basement


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

I hope our audience has enjoyed the circus show tonight.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> id say about 15-16 of the girls I asked out out of the 51 told me straight to my face when I was approaching that they only date white guys/only date white boys/etc
> 
> I haven't asked out anyone for over 8 months and counting, I had asked out 50 before her and I haven't asked anyone out after her


Btw is ur name nathaniel or whah


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nate bro im gonna be ur big brother i will teach you everything and make u the slayer u were supposed to be


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ye
> 
> wouldn't u guys agree that if women are telling something is wrong about u to your face then its likely REALLY bad?
> 
> ...


Are u Jewish ?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Didnt read
> Slit ur wrists subhuman turkroach





Spoiler: XD










national pride


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> approached at schools told me they didn't want to date me because of my race speaks volumes tbh


tales

no girl will ever say it's because of race even if that's the reason, they would get ostracized/picked on


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ye @Biggdink @Gosick @Golang @JizzFarmer
> 
> wouldn't u guys agree that if women are telling something is wrong about u to your face then its likely REALLY bad?
> 
> ...


what do you expect to happen after you fucked a pillow with elmer's glue and a printed picture of your oneitis?

did you expect girls to flood to you after that?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Spoiler: XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show ignored content


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Not most . Levantine arabs like Lebanese . Most arabs look Indian like gulf Arabs lol .


Imagine being Leventine and still ending up looking curry


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Are u Jewish ?


How the fuck is he jewish if hes from iran


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>


holy fuck it's actually over. Stop taking estrogen.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> Imagine being Leventine and still ending up looking curry


How the fuck do i look curry u faggot
Ask @Mohamad if i look curry


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> How the fuck is he jewish if hes from iran


lots of iranian jews bro


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> lots of iranian jews bro


Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Show ignored content


Keep coping ur country is only famous for having a pornstar who suck 2 bbcs and the big bangg


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 17, 2020)

mogs me hard


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> lots of iranian jews bro


Bro this kike work for israel, he’s not on fin


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> every girl I've asked out besides her, I asked out BEFORE all this stuff happened


it's your face and personality then

not your race


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> How the fuck do i look curry u faggot
> Ask @Mohamad if i look curry


I'm talking about myself you fucking closeted queer, and honestly, reading all your post just oozes insecurities about you being called curry. I bet my testicles that you were bullied and called Pajeet in HS and that's why you're so overly defencive


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

imagine getting your mental state absolutely devastated over this


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> I'm talking about myself you fucking closeted queer, and honestly, reading all your post just oozes insecurities about called curry. I bet my testicles that you were bullied and called Pajeet in HS and that's why you're so overly defencive


lmfao

like i said ask him if i look curry he has seen what i look like


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> face and race*
> 
> I agree though Im ugly as fuck
> 
> I never ever said I was average looking or better


not race wtf

i'm convinced you will bleach your skin and turn transgender tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 597958
> 
> 
> imagine getting your mental state absolutely devastated over this


Has like 5 times more test than shorty browny ugly


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 597958
> 
> 
> imagine getting your mental state absolutely devastated over this


Mirin compact midface


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> not race wtf
> 
> i'm convinced you will bleach your skin and turn transgender tbh


I predict this too tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> not race wtf
> 
> i'm convinced you will bleach your skin and turn transgender tbh


Will ascend at least


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

after all this, I still feel bad for him

low t?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown have you asked out any middle eastern girl ?
do you get iois from ethnic girls at school or in public ?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-white-girl.188605/#post-3226242


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown have you asked out any middle eastern girl ?
> do you get iois from ethnics girls at school or in public ?


no they only like white men


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> no they only like white men


I think Nate said he asked out asian and black girls and they said they only like white guys

edit: read wrong fuck I need sleep. I thought you said Nate only like white men 😂😂😂


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> turks are not middle eastern, it’s a mix of anatolian, balkan, caucasian and central asian people


sorry bro but the first turkish empire was ethnic iranian or some shit.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown have you asked out any middle eastern girl ?
> do you get iois from ethnics girls at school or in public ?


he gives iois to white men yes


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bump


gtfih
@Newone @Newone @Newone @Newone @Newone @Newone @Newone @Newone


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah the only other girl I had a crush on in my entire life was when I was 15 there was a half arab half Lebanese girl I liked and when I asked her out she said she had a preference for white boys (she started dating her current boyfriend 1-2 weeks after I asked her out)
> 
> her current boyfriend for the past few years is a 5foot4 average looking white guy


@DaGullas @MakinItHappen gtfih tbh


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah the only other girl I had a crush on in my entire life was when I was 15 there was a half arab half Lebanese girl I liked and when I asked her out she said she had a preference for white boys (she started dating her current boyfriend 1-2 weeks after I asked her out)
> 
> her current boyfriend for the past few years is a 5foot4 average looking white guy


convert to islam and inject t

at this rate in 5 years you will be a tranny sucking off white guys from craigslist


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

TL;DR of this thread


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> sorry bro but the first turkish empire was ethnic iranian or some shit.


Lol ottoman dynasty was turkic but only fucked russian jb for 33 generations in their harem and the people in the Ottoman Empire wich is different than just a family ruling a state were mostly Christians converted to Islam, this is why there is like 1/3 white here and idk about the first mongolian cockroach empire I have nothing in coming with them


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> convert to islam and inject t
> 
> at this rate in 5 years you will be a tranny sucking off white guys from craigslist


Caged ngl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> TL;DR of this thread
> View attachment 597977
> 
> View attachment 597978


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sytyl said:


> convert to islam and inject t
> 
> at this rate in 5 years you will be a tranny sucking off white guys from craigslist


He will suck cock of faith adopted bbc brother


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lol ottoman dynasty was turkic but only fucked russian jb for 33 generations in their harem and the people in the Ottoman Empire wich is different than just a family ruling a state were mostly Christians converted to Islam, this is why there is like 1/3 white here and idk about the first mongolian cockroach empire I have nothing in coming with them


The Seljuks intermarried with Persians and adopted many aspects of the Persian language and culture. By 1055, they controlled all of Persia and Iraq as far as Baghdad. The Abbasid caliph, al-Qa'im, awarded the Seljuk leader Toghril Beg the title _sultan_ for his assistance against a Shi'a adversary.


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese on average looks very white passing tbh
> View attachment 597929


First time I saw her I thought she was Hindu Dindu, I was surprised when I discovered she was Levantine like me


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> The Seljuks intermarried with Persians and adopted many aspects of the Persian language and culture. By 1055, they controlled all of Persia and Iraq as far as Baghdad. The Abbasid caliph, al-Qa'im, awarded the Seljuk leader Toghril Beg the title _sultan_ for his assistance against a Shi'a adversary.


The Seljuk never intermaried with persian jfl they slayed the local who were romans this why their state that they will create late will be called sultanate of rum with literally mean sultanate of the roman bcz the conquered land were inhabited by hellenized eastern roman citizen


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 597985
> View attachment 597989
> 
> View attachment 597986
> View attachment 597987


go to your local gym, find the most ripped guy and ask him to inject t for you


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> First time I saw her I thought she was Hindu Dindu, I was surprised when I discovered she was Levantine like me
> View attachment 597984


Bruh I thought u were white since u always talk about them


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yeah the only other girl I had a crush on in my entire life was when I was 15 there was a half arab half Lebanese girl I liked and when I asked her out she said she had a preference for white boys (she started dating her current boyfriend 1-2 weeks after I asked her out)
> 
> her current boyfriend for the past few years is a 5foot4 average looking white guy


Lebanese and a white man whore, who would've FUCKING thought, right?





Not even my own fucking people respect me


----------



## Golang (Aug 17, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> The Seljuk never intermaried with persian jfl they slayed the local who were romans this why their state that they will create late will be called sultanate of rum with literally mean sultanate of the roman bcz the conquered land were inhabited by hellenized eastern roman citizen


If I praise and worship the white men enough I may become one of them


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> If I praise and worship the white men enough I may become one of them



I’m white by apparence but still very lucky about my muslim halo to slay some Arab bitch😈😈😈😈 thank u sandniggers to converted by force my ancestors in their sect now I can slay their women


----------



## sytyl (Aug 17, 2020)

Golang said:


> Lebanese and a white man whore, who would've FUCKING thought, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you look like


----------



## Golang (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> what do you look like


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

Golang said:


> View attachment 598020


Brutal


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Golang (Aug 18, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> mogs me to death
> 
> I'm the ugliest guy on this forum


You eye area mog me and pheno mog, thenks for the cope tho


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Golang (Aug 18, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> are u Indian?


Even you confuse me for one 

I'm Levantine


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Golang (Aug 18, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> bro im gonna be 100% honest
> 
> it was the first thought that came into my head as soon as I saw your face


Don't worry, even my white passing family say that too


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Aug 18, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown cut it already wtf


@Short Ugly and Brown looking good in this pic. Get back this hairstyle boyo. It works on you. Current long hairstyle huge failo.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Golang said:


> View attachment 598020


is that actually you


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> is that actually you


Yeah I accidentally "doxxed" him
https://looksmax.org/threads/subhuman-sandcel-gets-rated-a-5-on-trm.173303/


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Aug 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> There were Persians like him at my school and one had Becky gf other had hot asian
> But maybe race is more important in USA unless he’s really autistic



If you're Middle Eastern in the USA you are seen as a terrorist. Terorrist failo kills you as a Middle Eastern. Have to be a chaddam like Zayn Malik to make up for terrorist failo. Sad, because Americans are the biggest terrorists not Middle Eastern people who have been the victims of American terorrism.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

Golang said:


> Even you confuse me for one
> 
> I'm Levantine


Tech support’s me


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Aug 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown have you asked out any middle eastern girl ?
> do you get iois from ethnic girls at school or in public ?



Yeah, and he got brutally rejected. He asked out a Persian girl that he mogged and got brutally rejected. She rejected him for a White Chad Mogger. Westernized Middle Eastern girls hate Ethnic Men. They crave white chad dink badly.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

Golang said:


> Even you confuse me for one
> 
> I'm Levantine


@Mathafack
Literally I'm the only guy who recognised that Golang was a sandcel


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Yeah, and he got brutally rejected. He asked out a Persian girl that he mogged and got brutally rejected. She rejected him for a White Chad Mogger. Westernized Middle Eastern girls hate Ethnic Men. They crave white chad dink badly.


They even bomb themselves wym


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Mathafack
> Literally I'm the only guy who recognised that Golang was a sandcel


Free kashmir


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Free kashmir


Indeed brother, indeed


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> They even bomb themselves wym



Read up on the CIA. The CIA literally created the Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and ISIS


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Read up on the CIA. The CIA literally created the Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and ISIS
> View attachment 598114


These are not taliban, they are chinese businessman


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> How the fuck do i look curry u faggot
> Ask @Mohamad if i look curry


ngl that other guy is retarded as fuck jfl
you look white af tho
brown hair lighter eyes white skin


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Keep coping ur country is only famous for having a pornstar who suck 2 bbcs and the big bangg


Yeah I agree
lebabon is literally the worst country on earth no joke
whats even more sad is that it got raped by every country out there


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 18, 2020)

You’re a fucking clown. Racepill is not gonna affect u if u have white skin + blue eyes you clown.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Lebanese on average looks very white passing tbh
> View attachment 597929


lol
some lebanese look shitskin and some are nordics
Lebanon is a mix of everything jfl


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 18, 2020)

Guys It’s ova for ‘ethnics’ , believe me🤡


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 18, 2020)

this dude is weird as fuck
I bet he gets off to everybody telling him he is looking good while he is like


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> lol
> some lebanese look shitskin and some are nordics
> Lebanon is a mix of everything jfl


Nooo why I insulted Lebanon I forgot that brocel was from here,


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Nooo why I insulted Lebanon I forgot that brocel was from here,


jfl idc bro
lebanon is a shit country any ways and i dont like it
i only get offended when people talk about my religion


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> jfl idc bro
> lebanon is a shit country any ways and i dont like it
> i only get offended when people talk about my religion


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


>


cant tell if your trolling or actually being nice to me lmao


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> cant tell if your trolling or actually being nice to me lmao


Never trust a turkroach


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> iran sikh - Google Search
> 
> 
> He is probably Sikh jfl . Why would he tell his parents that he’s gonna not cut his hair then


It was a joke, he just wanted to look like Taylor Lautner, and thinks it looks good on him.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> cant tell if your trolling or actually being nice to me lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 18, 2020)

I will add my opinion on this delicate problem



Spoiler: SPOILER


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I will add my opinion on this delicate problem
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER


Caging at your sig tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 18, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Mughals did that to a lot of Hindus and Afghan invaders tried as well but were defeated by the Sikh empire. Iran is a rogue state that has been under control by radical Islamists since the 80s and literally beheads women for not wearing hijabs in public. I find it difficult to believe that they would let a small minority practice another religion.


things that never happened
if mughal really wanted to force convert
every indian would be muclim rn, they only forced people who went on war with them and in return of them accepting islam they were spared
sikh empire defeated mughal ??? jfl
As i remember Maratha were the real threat to mughal
sikh empire was a joke


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 18, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> things that never happened
> if mughal really wanted to force convert
> every indian would be muclim rn, they only forced people who went on war with them and in return of them accepting islam they were spared
> sikh empire defeated mughal ??? jfl
> ...


Sikh's didn't defeat the Mughals, I was talking about the Afghan Invaders. And most conversions under Mughal empire were forced not in the traditional sense as in you were executed if you didn't convert (though this was the case some of the time) but you had to pay extremely high taxes and other shit if you didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 18, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Sikh's didn't defeat the Mughals, I was talking about the Afghan Invaders. And most conversions under Mughal empire were forced not in the traditional sense as in you were executed if you didn't convert (though this was the case some of the time) but you had to pay extremely high taxes and other shit if you didn't.


non muslims had to pay jizya which is islamic tax
only when they wars n stuff,in that scenario convert or death condition was given 
other than that mughal were good with commoners and mixed with locals ,by the time of bahadur shah zafar mughal were basically indians rather than central asian
many commoners reached high ranks among mughals and raised their social status


----------

